# Create clear plastic parts for model cars?



## esp1138

This is my first post here.
Does anyone know how to make clear plastic parts for model cars?

I want to make windows for a 1/25 model which did not include windows on doors and other areas. Is there a way to do this?

One more thing, can anyone also tell me how I may paint a plastic window a dark color and still make it transparent see-through?


----------



## irishtrek

Hey there, welcome to Hobbytalk!!!!
As for your first question, do you have a model car with side windows as part of the windshield/back glass piece?? If so simply cut the side windows off with a razor saw and be very careful in doing so. And for keeping dark windows transparent there are paints for just that purpose I do believe. And they would look better if airbrushed.


----------



## djnick66

You can tint windows with products like Tamiya or Testors transparent grey window tint spray, or Tamiya's range of transparent jar paints. I find airbrushing to be a bit better as you have much better control. Also make sure the clear parts are super clean as any mistakes in the finish will stick out like a sore thumb.

You can cut side windows out of Evergreen clear plastic sheet. If the windows are curved though, its tricky. The clear sheet works best on flat panels.


----------



## SteveR

As for the tinting, consider Tamiya's "Smoke" acrylic. If you're averse to airbrushing, you might be able to pour the paint into a small tray and dip the part in it. You may have to thin the paint. 

I've never tried it.


----------



## djnick66

Dipping with Tamiya paint won't work and you really dont want the tint on both sides. Usually you tint stuff on the inside.


----------



## esp1138

*Thank you all very much*

You are all helpful. Thank you very much.

The car model I want to buy is a firebird with open T-tops. It would not include one whole window piece where I could cut spare parts. In fact I want to make transparent T-tops with a dark tint to match the paint job.

Flat panel Evergreen might work though I wish it could have been a bit curved to keep the roof even and smooth.

I will make a good effort to make this happen.


----------



## djnick66

The trouble with T Tops is they have a compound curve. The best thing to try IF you can find some very thick clear styrene would be to cut them to shape then sand the curve into them in all directions. Of course they will be all foggy and scratchy from the sanding, but you can polish them clear again and dip in a bit of Pledge/Future and they will be as good as new. Otherwise the normal clear stuff is very thin like .XXXX inch thick - like plastic paper.


----------



## esp1138

Thank you again for that little bit of information. I have to get my hobby skills up if I am going to attempt all this.


----------



## SteveR

Vacuform?


----------



## djnick66

Yes if you have a vacuuform machine you can shape new T tops out of wood, plastic, etc., and then make new clear ones. Failing that, you can squash mold them. Google about how to do that.


----------



## wjplenge

I like that squash mold tip, found better (more significant hits) searching for "squash casting" though "squash mold" gave some great bathroom cleaning hints


----------



## djnick66

You could also search press forming, etc. Lots of names but same basic technique. At one time Squadron sold some special clear plastic for it too but I think they discontinued it


----------

